# Solved: Java & Add Remove conflict



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi There

First of all I apologise if this is in the wrong section.

I am trying to get rid of the following:-



Java 6 Update 2

Java 6 Update 21

Java 6 Update 3

Java 6 Update 5

Java 6 Update 6

Java 6 Update 7

I bet you are saying thats easy, just go to "Add Remove",but as seen in the " Topic Description " I have already been there.

If I click on any one of the above I get the following message "Fatal Error During Installation".

I have been into the registry and deleted "Java"

I have installed and run "Wise Registry Cleaner" & "Wise Disk Cleaner" both with no effect.

I have installed and run "Slim Cleaner" again with no effect.

The latest thing that I have installed is JavaRa.zip again with no effect

All I want to do is uninstall the old version of Java so that I may install the new version

I look forward to your comments

Tony


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you need to resort to a manual removal of all versions, do the following:

1. Go to the *C:\Program Files* folder, then delete the entire *Java* folder.

2. Go to the *C:\Program Files\Common Files* folder, then delete the entire *Java* folder.

3. Go to the *C:\WINDOWS* folder, then delete the entire *Java* folder.

4. Go to Start - Run - REGEDIT - OK, then click the + in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Uninstall

Start from the top and click each folder in the "Uninstall" list until you find a *Java(TM) 6 Update* entry in the right pane. 
Right-click the folder in the "Uninstall" list that pertains to that java version, then click Delete - Yes. 
Continue down the list of folders in the "Uninstall" list until you've found and deleted the ones for all the java versions.

5. Close the registry editor, then restart the computer.

-------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, you're playing with fire by using registry cleaners.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

Many thanks for your advice, I will re-post on completion with my results


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you need to go the manual removal route, let me know if it worked.

*Java(TM) 6 Update 21* is the most current java version, so make sure to reinstall it after you clean out all the java versions and do a restart.

---------------------------------------------------------------

I like your "Scuba Buddy" avatar. I dived and explored underwater caves for 21 years until I gave it up 3 years ago.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If you need to resort to a manual removal of all versions, do the following:
> 
> 1. Go to the *C:\Program Files* folder, then delete the entire *Java* folder.
> 
> ...


Hi There

Thanks for the tip,BUT reference C:\ I have already been there and reference regedit I had already done that but thought I would follow that path as described by you.

Result: I am still in the same position.

I have found that if I go and delve into the Java site I can get it removed but at a price !

I just want to remove it so that I can re-install it with the latest edition:-

Java 6 Update 21

The registry cleaners are now off my system !


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If you need to go the manual removal route, let me know if it worked.
> 
> *Java(TM) 6 Update 21* is the most current java version, so make sure to reinstall it after you clean out all the java versions and do a restart.
> 
> ...


If you send me a PM with your addy I will send you the "scuba buddy" gif.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I believe it was starting with *Java(TM) 6 Update 10* that the install process was designed to remove the older version. Before that change was made, you had to uninstall the old version first before you installed the new version. You no longer have to do that.

Thanks for the offer about the avatar.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I believe it was starting with *Java(TM) 6 Update 10* that the install process was designed to remove the older version. Before that change was made, you had to uninstall the old version first before you installed the new version. You no longer have to do that.
> 
> Thanks for the offer about the avatar.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


 I can not do either


Java 6 Update 2

Java 6 Update 21

Java 6 Update 3

Java 6 Update 5

Java 6 Update 6

Java 6 Update 7
All that lot are still in "Add Remove" and I can not get rid using the "Add Remove" facility.

Any ideas where I can buy a sledge hammer,maybe eBay


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you've already manually deleted the *Java* folders, follow my previous instructions for going into the registry "Uninstall" tree to remove the entries from the Add Or Remove Programs list.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If you've already manually deleted the *Java* folders, follow my previous instructions for going into the registry "Uninstall" tree to remove the entries from the Add Or Remove Programs list.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


 I tried that and got the following in every instance:-


Java 6 Update 2
Fatal Error During Installation

Java 6 Update 21
Fatal Error During Installation 

Java 6 Update 3
Fatal Error During Installation 

Java 6 Update 5
Fatal Error During Installation

Java 6 Update 6
Fatal Error During Installation 

Java 6 Update 7
Fatal Error During Installation

I have already deleted all the "Java" registry entries or so I thought.

If I do a search for Java in registry, I get the following:-

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
CLSID
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

(Default) REG_SZ Java Plug-in

I just seem to be going round and round in circles


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never had a problem installing or uninstalling any java version, so I don't know what else to advise you.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rmburns (Mar 22, 2008)

flavallee said:


> I've never had a problem installing or uninstalling any java version, so I don't know what else to advise you.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


I am having problems trying to remove Java 6 update 3. I am using Vista Ultimate SP2 32-bit OS. When I try to remove Java 6 update 3 (I also have Java 6 update 22), I get an error message "Error 1719: The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."

I was able to install Java 6 update 22 today so my Windows Installer is working but for some reason I can't uninstall the update 3. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

rmburns said:


> I am having problems trying to remove Java 6 update 3. I am using Vista Ultimate SP2 32-bit OS. When I try to remove Java 6 update 3 (I also have Java 6 update 22), I get an error message "Error 1719: The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."
> 
> I was able to install Java 6 update 22 today so my Windows Installer is working but for some reason I can't uninstall the update 3. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Sorry to hear of you problems with Java

I am using XP and I do not know anything about Vista, but I finally went into the registry and deleted every reference to do with Java .

Unless you know what you are doing and fully understand the repussions,then I would leave it to somebody else

Good luck, I have a big hammer if you need it


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Use the JavaRA removal tool.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html

http://majorgeeks.com/screenshot.php?screenshot=5982

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rmburns (Mar 22, 2008)

flavallee said:


> Use the JavaRA removal tool.
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html
> 
> ...


I used the Javara. It says it removed C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03 but it is still showing in Programs and Features. (I tried running it numerous times and each time it says it removed it)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Read step #4 in post #2.

That shows you how to remove the entry in the registry - which in turn will remove the entry from the Add Or Remove Programs list.

Just be careful that you don't accidentally delete a wrong entry in that "Uninstall" menu.

Make use of the other steps in post #2 as you see fit.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rmburns (Mar 22, 2008)

flavallee said:


> Read step #4 in post #2.
> 
> That shows you how to remove the entry in the registry - which in turn will remove the entry from the Add Or Remove Programs list.
> 
> ...


I've tried everything in post #2 and Java still shows up in my Programs and Features. But now, it's not associated with Sun. The option to remove is no longer there. Any other suggestions?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not there to see what's in your computer or what you've done, so I don't know what else to advise you.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rmburns (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Instead of racking my brain (with the help from you), I decided to reload my OS. Sometimes it is easier to do that than to try and figure out some things. Thanks again for your suggestions! This time it didn't work but usually your suggestions are spot on : )


----------



## Densant (Sep 10, 2007)

I've tried revo-uninstaller to remove programs that are hard to get remove


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Use the JavaRA removal tool.
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html
> 
> ...


Sorry to tell you but this DOES NOT WORK :down:

I was advised to use this on another Forum.

I deleted ALL Java files in the registry and the problem is now sorted


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

scubatony said:


> Sorry to tell you but this DOES NOT WORK :down:
> 
> I was advised to use this on another Forum.
> 
> I deleted ALL Java files in the registry and the problem is now sorted


I've never used it myself, but it's been recommended several times in other threads.

If it becomes necessary when working on a computer, I use the manual removal method.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scubatony (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi There Guys

Thanks to everybody who contributed, as you can see by the title this has now been resolved and as such I have now unsubscribed from the thread.

Good luck to everybody else

Regards

Tony


----------

